# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  سامسونج تطرح هاتف Galaxy Y Duos وهاتف Galaxy Y Pro Duos     سامسونج تكشف عن الهاتفين Galaxy Y Duos و

## mohamed73

*سامسونج تطرح هاتف Galaxy Y Duos وهاتف Galaxy Y Pro Duos*  سامسونج تكشف عن الهاتفين *Galaxy Y Duos* و *Galaxy Y Pro Duos* وكلاهما يعمل بنظام الاندرويد ويدعم نظام تشغيل شريحتين إتصال “SIM” .. الهاتف المحمول *Galaxy Y Duos* يعمل بنظام Android  2.3 مع واجهة TouchWiz .. والمعالج بسرعة 832 ميجاهرتز والشاشة بحجم 3.14  إنش بدرجة وضوح 320×240 ميجابيكسل تعمل بتقنية اللمس والكاميرا بدقة 3  ميجابيكسل و بطارية بقوة 1,300 ملي أمبير. أما الهاتف المحمول *Galaxy Y Pro Duos* فهو بنظام  Android 2.3 مع واجهة TouchWiz .. والمعالج بسرعة 832 ميجاهرتز والشاشة 2.6  إنش وهذا الهاتف يحمل لوحة مفاتيح كاملة QWERTY والكاميرا الخلفية بدقة 3  ميجابيكسل والامامية بدقة VGA. موعد طرح هذه الهواتف في مطلع شهر يناير المقبل .  
الهاتف الأول هو هاتف Galaxy Y Pro Duos والذي يملك مواصفات أهمها :
 الشاشة: 2.6 أنش بدرجة وضوح LQVGA TFT
 يمتلك الهاتف لوحة مفاتيح. *الهاتف الثاني هو الهاتف المحمول Duos ومواصفاته هي:*
 المعالج: سرعة المعالج 832 ميجاهرتز
 الشاشة: 3.14 أنش بدرجة وضوح QVGA.
 الكاميرا: 3 ميجا بكسل .
 الهاتف يدعم شبكات HSDPA، ويحتوي على منفذ للذاكرة الخارجية microSD .
 النظام: أندرويد خبز الزنجبيل مع واجهه TouchWiz .
 الهاتفين يدعمان شريحتين.

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdessamado

جميل جدا ما أبحث عنه :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

